# THE Clive is now in Stockholm!!



## niru (15 Sep 2011)

Hey guys

just saw that Ceg4048, aka the Matrix-debunker has updated his location to Stockholm, Sweden!!!     

What good news do we need before the Autumnal Equinox???

-niru


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Sep 2011)

Yes, as many of you are no doubt aware, it has become increasingly difficult to find safe places to transmit. Squiddies now occupy the best spots. I've been force to this outpost where I have a better chance of broadcasting my pirate signal so that I can hack into The Matrix undetected.

Cheers,

Sent from my B.F.G. Phased Array Cyborg Detector using tapabrain neuralnet transmitter.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Sep 2011)

and plus the girls in Sweden are hot.


----------



## Alastair (16 Sep 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> and plus the girls in Sweden are hot.


----------



## John S (16 Sep 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> > and plus the girls in Sweden are hot.



Yeah, they create plenty of flow


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Sep 2011)

they don't need as much light as other European countries either.


----------

